# Red Stars



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

How the hell did I go from 10 down to 2?  I call bullshit Prince.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 26, 2012)

I went from two to zero


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

What do the stars even mean?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmm I have lots


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What do the stars even mean?



Don't know.. but I had 10 Damn it.  LOL


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> How the hell did I go from 10 down to 2?  I call bullshit Prince.


It means your account has AID and will die soon.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It means your account has AID and will die soon.



At least I'll get a script for pharm grade..


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What do the stars even mean?


Well Little benji....sit on my lap while I explain the stars to you...Stars are made of very hot gas. This gas is mostly hydrogen and helium, which are the two lightest elements. Stars shine by burning hydrogen into helium in their cores, and later in their lives create heavier elements. Most stars have small amounts of heavier elements like carbon, nitrogen, oxygen and iron, which were created by stars that existed before them. After a star runs out of fuel, it ejects much of its material back into space. New stars are formed from this material. So the material in stars is recycled.
Tomorrow we will talk about the birds and the bees....by the way benji,  have you ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

I've seen myself naked. Don't know if that counts though....


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 26, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Well Little benji....sit on my lap while I explain the stars to you...Stars are made of very hot gas. This gas is mostly hydrogen and helium, which are the two lightest elements. Stars shine by burning hydrogen into helium in their cores, and later in their lives create heavier elements. Most stars have small amounts of heavier elements like carbon, nitrogen, oxygen and iron, which were created by stars that existed before them. After a star runs out of fuel, it ejects much of its material back into space. New stars are formed from this material. So the material in stars is recycled.
> Tomorrow we will talk about the birds and the bees....by the way benji,  have you ever seen a grown man naked?



I was just zoning out to Super Black Hole Theories yesterday on YouTube, pretty interesting stuff...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I've seen myself naked. Don't know if that counts though....


I asked you if you ever seen a naked *man*...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't think that one counted =(


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 26, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Well Little benji....sit on my lap while I explain the stars to you...Stars are made of very hot gas. This gas is mostly hydrogen and helium, which are the two lightest elements. Stars shine by burning hydrogen into helium in their cores, and later in their lives create heavier elements. Most stars have small amounts of heavier elements like carbon, nitrogen, oxygen and iron, which were created by stars that existed before them. After a star runs out of fuel, it ejects much of its material back into space. New stars are formed from this material. So the material in stars is recycled.
> Tomorrow we will talk about the birds and the bees....by the way benji,  have you ever seen a grown man naked?



How come he always gets to do all the fun stuff?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 26, 2012)

I want all my...






BACK!


----------



## malk (Mar 26, 2012)

these guys stole them.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/list/?pp=30&order=desc&sort=reputation


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 26, 2012)

I went from 2 stars to 0. I also don't know how they work.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

malk said:


> these guys stole them.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/list/?pp=30&order=desc&sort=reputation



Looks like that could be the case.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 26, 2012)

Jews, they never give anything away.


----------



## EARL (Mar 26, 2012)

I want all my red dots to go away.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 26, 2012)

`Random said:


> I want all my red dots to go away.


Then quit being a fucking cocknuckle


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 26, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Well Little benji....sit on my lap while I explain the stars to you...Stars are made of very hot gas. This gas is mostly hydrogen and helium, which are the two lightest elements. Stars shine by burning hydrogen into helium in their cores, and later in their lives create heavier elements. Most stars have small amounts of heavier elements like carbon, nitrogen, oxygen and iron, which were created by stars that existed before them. After a star runs out of fuel, it ejects much of its material back into space. New stars are formed from this material. So the material in stars is recycled.
> Tomorrow we will talk about the birds and the bees....by the way benji,  have you ever seen a grown man naked?



... Stupid whore.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 26, 2012)

Fuck you...i have have so many stars they had to take them off because they wouldn't fit


----------



## colochine (Mar 26, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Fuck you...i have have so many stars they had to take them off because they wouldn't fit



Lol...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

at night while you are sleeping the butt fairy comes and steals your stars and leaves a little deposit in your bu..... um, under your pillow.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> at night while you are sleeping the butt fairy comes and steals your stars and leaves a little deposit in your bu..... um, under your pillow.


I've looked under the pillow...hmmm, guess I need to look elsewhere


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> How the hell did I go from 10 down to 2?  I call bullshit Prince.


Seriously I was getting to bust int a second row and now I have three, fix this plug in KOTJ


----------



## rage racing (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to have 6....WTF


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 27, 2012)

I had stars yesterday... WTF mang?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It means your account has AID and will die soon.



The Jew's Prophecy will come true


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

show off


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 27, 2012)

No shit. Where the fuck did mine all dissappear to.  This is like a third fuckin time my shits been changed. I just give up.A person does all he can to answer questions and pm's and be helpfull and shit it doesnt look like I'm much differant than those that just fuck around.





~RaZr~ said:


> I want all my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pony (Mar 27, 2012)

I posted hard for my stars... wtf?


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 27, 2012)

lmao i just made a thread about this. i want my fucking stars back bro!


----------



## Pony (Mar 27, 2012)

Im reppin everyone who posted in this thread.  You'll get those red stars back if I have something to do with it


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

Pony said:


> Im reppin everyone who posted in this thread.  You'll get those red stars back if I have something to do with it



As am I


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

Who put all these red stars under my name?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 27, 2012)

I repped everyone aswell. My stars have been taken but I still have a little power. LOL
This isnt the first time this has happened.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol prince and the jews had a neg party. Jews stole em.


----------



## EARL (Mar 27, 2012)

I want at least 7 red stars and 2 red dots.

I think that's fair considering well its fair.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

`Random said:


> I want at least 7 red stars and 2 red dots.
> 
> I think that's fair considering well its fair.



You're hiney is a red dot from getting buggered so much


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

7 men here liked the butt fairy story well enough to rep me for it


----------



## rage racing (Mar 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Who put all these red stars under my name?



Show off...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> 7 men here liked the butt fairy story well enough to rep me for it



I was one of the 7


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I was also. I was just throwing out reps to everyone in thread though


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> 7 men here liked the butt fairy story well enough to rep me for it


would've been 8 but apparently i must spread some around first.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 3, 2012)

I went back and gave everyone in this thread some reps. 
When all mine dissappeared I was pretty upset. 
But thers more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 3, 2012)

I negged everyone in this thread. Fuck yo stars niggas.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 3, 2012)

i want a star


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

What a negging? Ask and ye shall receive!!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 3, 2012)

You guys sound like pre schools asking for a golden star for the day..


----------



## colochine (May 4, 2012)

You need to watch it STFU the teacher is gonna make you flip your card to red if your not careful lol


----------



## colochine (May 4, 2012)

Post pics of your girls tits or GTFO!


----------



## SupaSwole (May 4, 2012)

colochine said:


> Post pics of your girls tits or GTFO!


----------

